# Ordered a UC 9 - now waiting



## smiley (Jul 12, 2009)

I had found a Thunder UC 9 in a local gunshop for $359! Sure wish I bought it 10 days ago when I first saw it.

When I went back in this week, it was gone. they have a 45 UC, but I don't hear as much good news about it as the 9.

So, I ordered one and it could be 6-8 weeks. There is another shop in Indy that has plenty of them for $459, but I think that is too much. I'll try and be patient while the next shipment is on its way from Argentina.

Signed,

Impatient in Indy


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Good luck and let us know when you get it.


----------



## smiley (Jul 12, 2009)

*Bersa UC9 Wait was only a week!!!*

Hey Steve

Unbelievable luck - a brand new UC9 arrived at my dealer's one week after I ordered it.

I put it in layaway for 30 days while I pay down the balance.

I cannot wait to shoot it!!!

Smiley


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck with the new weapon. I have heard these little 9's from Bersa are pretty nice shooters.

RCG


----------

